# Boyfriends pets.



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

For my boyfriends birthday I got him a 20 gallon setup with some long tailed lizards, and an anole.
All are great and fun.
Cept the Anole....lol that thing bites!
He said they are fine to keep together in the same tank, is this true?


----------



## Sw0rd Raver (Apr 6, 2010)

i've owned all kinds of lizards, i even bred local native wild ones that my neighbor caught in his house so he could set them free in his garden. he doesn't trust poisons. i've never had trouble with keeping long tailed lizards and anoles in the same tank, they mostly just got into a pile at night to sleep and went about their own lives. anoles will be biters but, from my own experience, they will come to calm down and can be handled fairly easy after some time.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Also when we brought home the Anole, we were told it was a 'Brown Anole'
But it changes colors from brown to green, and looks like just a regular green anole to me....
I am not a reptile expert, I feel like dumb not knowing the species of my own pet :/

Also, does anyone know if it is Okay to keep mice in pairs?
I have 2 girl mice being kept together, and they get along just fine. From the same litter, lived together all their lives.
But I heard sometimes mice fight later in life...


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I've never had mice but I've heard its usually the males who fight.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I wouldn't house the reptiles together. The mice should be fine together, I have three girls housed together and they get along well.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, 1 more question. The mice are in a small cage with 3/8 bar spacing.
Can they be in 1/2 inch spacing? like a Martins cage, or similar one. 
They are female, so smaller then males.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Kiko said:


> Oh, 1 more question. The mice are in a small cage with 3/8 bar spacing.
> Can they be in 1/2 inch spacing? like a Martins cage, or similar one.
> They are female, so smaller then males.


1/2 inch is too much. I tried moving my girls to a cage with 1/2 bar spacing and even my fattest mouse could get out.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Boo. I guess that means I will have to put Harware cloth on the new cage, and wait 2 weeks after I spray it with rustoleum.


----------

